# Other notation programs (besides Finale & Sibelius)



## SaintDufus (Sep 9, 2014)

For some time now, Finale and Sibelius have been the two names you always hear in discussions of notation programs.

However: there are also other options for computer notation--such as Notion, for instance, which I personally prefer to Finale (though I can't speak for Sibelius, as I haven't tried it).

Would it be useful to expand the discussion from just Finale and Sibelius to include other applications as well?

Or perhaps this has already been done somewhere else?

Thanks.


----------



## proxima (Sep 9, 2014)

I think this is the appropriate forum for discussion of Notion, for example. You'll certainly find Notion threads here.


----------



## SaintDufus (Sep 18, 2014)

proxima @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> I think this is the appropriate forum for discussion of Notion, for example. You'll certainly find Notion threads here.



Thanks, proxima. 

I think I was looking more at the title of this subforum, wondering whether other notation programs might also merit a mention alongside "the Big Two."


----------



## clarkus (Sep 18, 2014)

I was a Finale user until switching to Finale. Somewhere in the deep, dark past there were others (Encore, anyone?)

Sibelius learned from Finale's errors & is a quite well-designed program. I think it'd be hard to pry me or most users loose at this point, having gone to the trouble to learn it. But Sibelius has been bought as of a few years ago, it's dubious there will ever be a new version. So who knows what the future holds.


----------



## SaintDufus (Sep 19, 2014)

clarkus @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> I was a Finale user until switching to Finale.



Come again?


----------

